# A Few Things



## Arvind (Nov 23, 2004)

Taken elsewhere from Internet... And I find this worth pondering

*A Few Things That I've Noticed*

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*By Bhajneet Singh (Mailik)* Tue Sep 25[/font] 

1. People are more willing to give up their blood than their money. Sikhism teaches us not to be attached to such things, yet we have more attachment to our money than to our own blood. Something to learn from...

2. We as a Sikh Community tell the media that Sikhs keep their hair long and tie it up in turbans. It is interesting that every meeting that I've been to, 40% of the Sikhs at the meeting have not had hair. What kind of message is the media getting??? Some Sikhs keep long hair, some Sikhs do not? That's not a very good message.

3. The Sikh Community keeps on wondering how we can help America. They have told us to volunteer in organizations, donate blood, and donate money. We as the Sikh community expect 5 TV stations to be there when we donate blood.

4. Not a single one of us ever had an American Flag before, or knew the words to the National Anthem. We were the most a-patriotic people in the nation, but now that some of us are scared, we become the most patriotic people.

5. In our history, at one point there was a reward offered for a Sikh's head. Some Sikh's were scared, yet a majority of them held their heads high, willing to sacrifice their life, fighting for their freedom. Now a days, even with all the security we have, the police department on our side, severe hate crime penalties, we become scared when we have a feeling that someone is looking at us. Because of this fear, I know some people who have stopped going to their jobs or cut their hair. Is this how little faith we have???

6. Through this incident we have realized how much of a problem gossip is in our community. 

7. In the past we have fought for Muslims. We have fought for Hindu's. Yet, in today's society, all we can say is "we are not Muslim." *We should be saying hate crime, no matter which community is affected, is intolerable.*

Let's unite as a Khalsa Panth. Lets not confuse people on who Sikhs are. Lets all resemble Sikhs. Lets not be scared, and even if we are scared, let's not show it by sacrificing our religion. Be Strong. Stay Strong.

Ref: http://www.sikhe.com/gsdno/articles/odyssey/09262001bhajneetsingh_thingsivenoticed.htm


----------



## drkhalsa (Nov 23, 2004)

excelent veerji i agree with all the pints thanks for sharing and keep such topics coming


----------



## truthseeker (Nov 23, 2004)

after read ur posts savdaar veerji, i made me realze that its tru, we as Sikh take advantage of what we have today. In the time of our Guru's our faith was very strong and we were proud to say that we were Sikh even tho we kne that our faith could hurt or even kill us. Now that we have to freedom we take advantage of it, we do not hold our heads up high for what we have fought for soo many years ago. Many ppl say they are Sikh yet they do not keep their hair, What kind of message does that send to the rest of the world? How does that make us look?

Fateh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Nov 23, 2004)

Sevadaar Singh ji,

I was talking about same Bhajneet that works at Gap Corporate in the other  thread. He is truely a blessed young man.

Tejwant


----------



## etinder (Nov 23, 2004)

i agree with truthseeker n arvind veer that its high time when instead of "taking" we should also think of "giving" to the society and should be proud of the gift of sikhi being given to us by our dashampita guru gobind singh ji.....and should keep our heads high in whereever we go instead of always trying to fit in by discarding sikhi.


----------



## etinder (Nov 23, 2004)

VaheguruSeekr said:
			
		

> Sevadaar Singh ji,
> 
> I was talking about same Bhajneet that works at Gap Corporate in the other thread. He is truely a blessed young man.
> 
> Tejwant


tejwant veerji can we have the email id of veer bhajneet singh, would like to be in touch with him and would like to invite him on the forums..veers like him are needed everywhere.
regards
gurufateh


----------



## Arvind (Nov 24, 2004)

VaheguruSeekr said:
			
		

> Sevadaar Singh ji,
> 
> I was talking about same Bhajneet that works at Gap Corporate in the other thread. He is truely a blessed young man.
> 
> Tejwant


haanji, one of your posts mentioned his name, and thats why I researched on him, and found information and pics too (Gurdip Malik and Bhajneet Malik). Such sikhs are our shaan, and I wanted to share this with our fellow sikhs here too. 

Tejwant ji, There are lot of points in this small post, which needs individual attention, and those are very much valid in my eyes.

truthseeker ji, yes I feel the same way. We need to do a lot ourselves, so that future generation can stand up with the same pride of being Guru ke Sikhs. 

This 'Giving' is very important, and there should be high time for this always, for a Sikh.

Regards.


----------



## Arvind (Nov 24, 2004)

And now, I see, Bhajneet veer ji has signed up here. Welcome Veer ji


----------

